# Heidi possibly re-absorbed her litter



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

So my rat got into my males cage, I suspected she may have become pregnant. Today would have been 22 days after the incident, no babies. She did have a large, firm, round belly; yesterday she looked thinner. And today she has a belly again. I don't know what is going on. I've only had one other accidental litter from a rescue. Any information is much appreciated. 😨


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Did she look like she ate a golf ball?

Did you miscount days? 

Does she now look like she ate one?

Did you check for hidden nests?

Usually they don't reabsorb so late, they have them and deal with the stress at that time. Could she have had them? Normal gestation is about 21 days and in wee evening/morning hours. 

I will say it's possible if she went golf ball to thin to plump; pregnancy takes so much from them and gives it to the kits.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

How long was she in there? I once had a pregnant rat, she was about the of a golf ball like nashashi7 said. Baby's aren't really a problem, their pretty easy considering. All you have to do is quarantine her in a little cage, cover the cage with a blanket, and the baby's you let her take care of. Start by letting her out to gather food and stuff and pick up the baby's when they grow a little, then Heidi will be able to be put in a little room while the baby's have out time. She'll trust you with them soon. By the way, Heidi is my mother's name


----------



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

She was in the cage with my male for about a few days, she kept chewing through het cage and he chewed through his. They stopped that on Feb. 5 so she should have had them. I have her in a tank right now. There aren't any hidden nests, and she still looks like she swallowed a golf ball. I'm not sure if she could have had them or not. I have seen no traces of blood on bedding or anything else that would lead me to believe she did. She is also over a year old, I don't know if her age could effect anything.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Her age can be concerning with birth troubles. If she hasn't popped by Mar 2 she'll need to go to the vet to see what is going on.


----------



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

Alright, I'll be sure to watch her very closely and take her in if needed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you have a single male and single female?


----------



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

No I have five female and one male because his brother passed away recently.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Aw poor boy. He must be older too then.


----------



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

He'll be a year old soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any updates?


----------

